

Ask HN: APIs / Services to get User info - ashitvora

Does anyone here know of any service / apis that can give information about users based on their Twitter ID.<p>Like their LinkedIn, Facebook, Flickr, Youtube, Hacker News, Reddit, Digg, etc profiles.<p>Something like Rapleaf. or something like what Rapportive is using.<p>Thanks.
======
abraham
<http://code.google.com/apis/socialgraph/>

------
noglorp
You might want to try Rapleaf. Or what Rapportive is using!

As a third option... tailored google searches?

~~~
ashitvora
Rapleaf needs user's email address and Twitter doesn't provide user's email
address because of security reason.

